# Archery ranges



## jsmith4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anybody know of any archery ranges around pensacola? i tried the range in pace but its gun only...


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

There are none around here. I do believe there was some places around here that did 3-D shoots but all that was before hunting season started and I think there shutdown now. You can do a search on the forum and I think you can find information about this.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a littel archery club that operates out of the Community Life Center in Gulf Breeze. Ben at Half Hitch in Navarre is a good conatct on it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If I remember right, they had an outdoor lighted range with four or five 3-D targets.


----------



## jsmith4 (Jan 9, 2010)

alright thx..ill keep looking..i just need one to sight in my bow.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jsmith4 (1/9/2010)*alright thx..ill keep looking..i just need one to sight in my bow.


Aint got a yard?

You can use mine if you're ever around Crestview.


----------



## jsmith4 (Jan 9, 2010)

no i dont have a yard. i live in apartments and i think my neighbors would frown on my shooting in the parking lot. :doh


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jsmith4 (1/9/2010)*no i dont have a yard. i live in apartments and i think my neighbors would frown on my shooting in the parking lot. :doh


Do you live on the second floor and have a balcony?:shedevil


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jsmith4 (1/9/2010)*no i dont have a yard. i live in apartments and i think my neighbors would frown on my shooting in the parking lot. :doh
> ...


Yeah, balcony facing the playground:shedevil:nonono Chase, no shooting today??? Never heard from anyone...Got a member coming over tomorrow round noonish to shoot pistols...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Check out www.choctawbowmen.com, it's an archery club in Niceville. I'll probably look into joining this one myself after the hunting season is over.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you just take a target to the local school track/field on asunday and shoot??

If there wasn't anyone else there seems like it'd be ok....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (1/11/2010)*Can you just take a target to the local school track/field on asunday and shoot??
> 
> 
> 
> If there wasn't anyone else there seems like it'd be ok....




not sure but you might go to jail on that one...its a weapon and you are on school property...maybe one of the leo's on here can let us know if its legal or not...would hate for one of our own to go to jail over something like this


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Broxons in Navarre has an indoor range that is pretty nice


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a place on woodbine in pace. True Hart outdoors. 3d indoor and outdoor


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/truehartoutdoors

In Pace on Woodbine rd.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone know of somewhere in the Daphne area to shoot or live there and wouldn't mind me shooting with them? I'm in the same situation...stuck in an apartment.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bullets and Bones in Defuniak Springs FL


----------

